# Honoring Heroes Memorial Weekend



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Serve Outdoors- Matagorda Bay Chapter will have its 2nd Annual Blast and Boil.
When:May 28th, 2016. 
Where: Coastal Wild Wings in Blessing, Texas

All you can eat boiled Crawfish, Crab, smoked pig, beer and soda until all gone.
skeet shoot 9:00 AM
.22 Cal rifle shoot 11:00 AM
Archery Competition 12:00 PM
Food served at 4:00 PM
Live Auction 6:00 PM

Cost $40 per person (veterans and kids under 10 free with adult. 
$20.00 entry fee for each competition (enter as many times as you like)
50/50 split pot, braggin rights & plaques for 1st -3rd place

Serve Outdoors - Matagorda Chapter is a non-profit organization that hosts several fishing and hunting outings for people with all types of disabilities and all ages at no cost. We encourage people with disabilities and volunteers guides to participate and or donate. Here is a link to our website. http://www.serveoutdoors.org/Matagorda.html Like us on Facebook http://www.facebook.com/groups/1543237089223910/

This event will help fund our efforts to continue to bring the great outdoors with wounded heroes and to those with life limitations.

Serve Outdoors
979-479-3135 Scott Cheek
337-540-2590 Clint Hewitt


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Coming up Saturday*

Come join us Veteran and have a good time, this is for ya'll!


----------

